# Looking for 10" oar towers



## Boyscout (Feb 26, 2020)

I purchased some NRS 8" oar towers last year but after switching to NRS yokes on my cataraft from my "custom" yokes it moved my floor up considerable and I think I would be happier with 10" towers. With that said if anyone has some 10" towers to sell or possible trade for some 8" towers let me know. I am based in Grand Junction, thanks.


----------

